# Curing Bacon Project



## zztop (Apr 29, 2014)

So I'm looking to cure my first bacon this weekend and this is the process I've decided on.  Any input would be appreciated:

1 - 10lb of bell, Bone removed skin on
2 - brine for 14 days in pop's brine
3 - soak for 3 hours, changing the water every 30 minutes
4 - fry a test piece
5 - Soak for 24 hours if too salty
6 - let dry in the fridge for 48 hours unwrapped
7 - cold smoke for 12 hours with AMNPS with apple, cherry, pecan, hicotry or a combination of the 4
8 - wrap in saran wrap and let it rest in the fridge for 5 days
9 - put into freezer and bring to near frozen
10 - remove skin and slice bacon
11 - vacuum pac bacon and skin

I'm wondering this looks good to most people or if anyone has any suggestions on what I should tweak.  Any help is appreciated.  Curious about peoples, soaking, drying and skni removal steps

Regards,


----------



## mneeley490 (Apr 29, 2014)

The great thing about Pop's Brine is that you can adjust the amount of salt to suit your tastes. If you like a lot of saltiness, go with the full cup per gallon. If not, I'd reduce it to a level you feel comfortable with.  For me, 1/3 cup was the sweet spot; this makes for a fairly sweet bacon. This also eliminates any need for soaking.

I would also remove the skin prior to smoking. If you're cold smoking for less than a few days, the smoke won't penetrate that side of the bacon.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (May 1, 2014)

Where can I find Pop's Brine recipe??


----------



## daveomak (May 1, 2014)

bigbaldbbq said:


> Where can I find Pop's Brine recipe??




Type in "Pops brine" in the search bar.......

Dave


----------



## bigbaldbbq (May 1, 2014)

Never mind I found it...lol


----------



## zztop (May 29, 2014)

I'm pulling my belly out of the bring tomorrow.  The next steps are as follows

1 - rinse

2 - test fry

3 - remove skin or not  (unsure about this)

4 - let it dry for 24 hours in the fridge

5 - cold smoke for 3 nights for 12 hours each night - ie goes in at 8PM and pull it at 8am.

6 - let it rest for a 3 days in the firdge

7 - partially freeze and slice

Do these final steps sound good?  What are peoples thoughts on removing the skin before smoking. mneeley490 suggested to remove it but I wanted other peoples thoughts.   Seems like a waste.


----------



## daveomak (May 29, 2014)

zztop said:


> I'm pulling my belly out of the bring tomorrow.  The next steps are as follows
> 
> 1 - rinse
> 2 - test fry
> ...


----------



## mneeley490 (May 29, 2014)

I have found that the skin is easier to remove after curing, if you decided to go that route.


----------



## cdn offroader (Jun 6, 2014)

No reason to leave the skin ont that I can think of. Slice it off with a filleting knife before curing(as others have said cure and smoke doesn't penetrate skin well), leave a good layer of fat on it, throw in the oven and roast it at a lowish temp, that drain the fat, chill and make your own lard.


----------

